# Leg cramps



## GAZZA (Apr 16, 2015)

I have been experiencing leg cramps while in bed at night for the last 2 to 3 weeks. Anyone have any ideas/remedies etc. Thanks in advance.

Wylie


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Google magnesium tablets.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

When I was pregnant I had those Charley Horse leg cramps that wake you in the middle of the night. The first thing you SHOULDN'T do is point your toes like everyone seems wont to do. Instead pull your foot up towards you, that will help alleviate it a little and not lock the cramp in.

My doc told me I was lacking potassium and to eat more bananas, that did the trick for me. I guess he knew the prenatal vitamins I was on had everything else covered. It can be caused by a lack of magnesium, potassium and/or calcium.

You may want to look here for other possible causes for your cramps:

http://www.webmd.com/pain-management/muscle-spasms-cramps-charley-horse


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

leg cramps run in the family , my grandmother and her sister get them bad , my dad also , I get some also on every bodied counter is a hand of bananas they are a staple in all our houses but sometimes not enough 

a several years ago I bought some of this Amish leg cramp remedy http://www.amazon.com/Caleb-Treeze-...885910&sr=8-1&keywords=stops+leg+cramps+amish , for my great aunt before I went to visit her , she would go out and drive deer with us then have horrible leg cramps so I figured it was worth my 6 dollars as a try and picked some up while I was at the bulk grocery 

she used it , liked it and bought a case , and when my grandma was visiting her and had leg cramps she tried it and it worked so they both keep it on hand all the time. they are 83 and 87, she isn't out driving deer any more but at her 80th birthday she danced as long as the band played , grandma would get about every other song , both widows , sons and grand sons have to fill in as dance partners , I have to wait for a polka since it's the only thing I know how to dance to but it was a good band and they could do all the old standards and a number of polkas.


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

I get very severe leg cramps... that make my legs feel deeply injured for 24-36 hrs after. Sometimes they come in waves and last for several hours. Makes me want to scream out in pain! Pulling toes back at the first sign is a MUST!
Next... I take Magnesium... from Puritan's Pride... magnesium aspartate. It has potassium in it too. I take 3 every night...150mg. Mg is also great for depression. It can act as a laxative... so be aware of THAT! Epsom salt soaks are good... as it has Mg in it.

Debbie


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

How much water do you drink? 

Average person needs half their weight in ounces of water a day. 

Then try magnesium... night time leg cramps are classic for need of magnesium- OR too much calcium. It's a ratio thing.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

Try the nutritional approach first, but IF that doesn't help, try skullcap just before bed. It's an herbal muscle relaxer. I use it to keep my muscles from twitching me awake, but it also helps with cramps.

If you have a muscle that's locked up for any reason, skullcap will also help unlock it.


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

The skullcap looks tricky to source. Many inferior herbs used instead of the real deal and not studied much. I had trouble finding adequate medical trials. Always beware... the cheapest probably ISN'T the one you want!

Debbie


----------



## eXo0us (Nov 14, 2015)

Bananas and Nuts. 

seems like nobody mentioned exercise so far. Leg cramps are a sign of nutrient deficit, cause one, you don't eat enough. Cause two, the good stuff is not getting into your legs.

Later one you can easily relieve with regular exercise, do some squats, and box jumps.

It takes only 20 min 3 days a week. Your muscles will grow new blood vessels and then the cramps are a thing of the past.


----------



## GAZZA (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the advice. Another site I visit suggested eating oily fish, salmon, sardines etc and mushrooms. Yesterday I ate sardines, mushrooms and bananas and no cramps last night. Great. Thanks again folks.

Wylie


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

An old timer (the folks I used to laugh at until I became an old timer) told me to drink pickle juice. If I get a leg cramp, I drink a good slug of pickle juice and the pain starts to subside almost immediately. Don't ask me to explain it.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

When it happens, hobble to the kitchen and use oil on your muscle. Just pour a teaspoon or so of olive or other oil on your palm and rub it in.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Coconut oil,not only when you rub it in you hydrate your skin.


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

Potassium & drink lots of water is what works for me. I take potassium tabs daily. Potassium is good for B/P also.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Got cramps in my calf muscles for a while. I drank lots of water and stretched the muscles out once a day. Stand about 3 feet from the wall, facing the wall. Keep your feet flat on the floor and lean against the wall. You will feel the muscles stretch.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

You'll laugh, but this really works for a large percentage of people. When you are having a leg cramp, grab your upper lip, just under your nose, and squeeze like the dickens. For most people it will work every time. No one knows why.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

deb_rn said:


> The skullcap looks tricky to source. Many inferior herbs used instead of the real deal and not studied much. I had trouble finding adequate medical trials. Always beware... the cheapest probably ISN'T the one you want!
> 
> Debbie


I get mine from Nature's Way, ordered through Amazon. I also have seeds and am hoping to establish my own patch of it soon.

All I can say is that it works for me. Without it, my muscles dance all night while I'm trying to sleep. And when my bad shoulder locks up, I'm in for weeks of pain, while the skullcap cuts that down to 3 days.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

deb_rn said:


> The skullcap looks tricky to source. Many inferior herbs used instead of the real deal and not studied much. I had trouble finding adequate medical trials. Always beware... the cheapest probably ISN'T the one you want!
> 
> Debbie


If you need info on the efficacy of herbs, the German Commission E monoographs provide that information.

http://cms.herbalgram.org/commissione/?ts=1448199015&signature=e4a7e20d5ff4ed21b3c883482379c165


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Mom had leg cramps. She started taking potassium and eating bananas. Was scheduled for open heart surgery on Tues. Called SIS on Thurs and told her something was wrong. Went to hosp. Was told her potassium levels were too high for them to operate. Had a heart attack couple days later. Passed away 2 mos after that. I've been told; at times, my potassium level was too high. I know I was eating too many bananas. When I'm not eating a lot of bananas potassiium level goes to normal.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Do you take diuretics? Potassium is always needed when you take them to prevent leg cramps. And you take Mg with K because it helps it to absorb.


----------



## GAZZA (Apr 16, 2015)

mekasmom said:


> Do you take diuretics? Potassium is always needed when you take them to prevent leg cramps. And you take Mg with K because it helps it to absorb.


No diuretics mekasmom, but I drink a lot of coffee, which can act as a diuretic.

Wylie


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Stretch. Your muscles are getting tight that's all.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

I'll tell you what my neurologist told me, after suffering from Migraines most of my adult life. Go to decaf like that's going to happen!lol. After I received a head injury while in Army, the Migraines became much worse. So now I cut back to 1 pot of regular coffee in the morning, and 1 pot of half caff in the evenings. By the I still have the Migraines but when I trim my hair because it's so thick, down to the middle of my back. Went for trim, she trimmed alright now my hair is just below my earlobs.


----------



## eXo0us (Nov 14, 2015)

Leg Cramps can be anything,

Do you wear different boots during the day ? New kind of socks ? Did you loose or gain weight ? 

Have the heat on ? 

Simple remedy: Do a couple of squads every 2-3 days and you will see a difference.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Medications can inhibit your ability to absorb several minerals. Dehydration or fatigue can have the same effect and cause cramping. For most people it is a combination of all three. Taking supplements help but they do have to be in the right ratio to be effective. Keep hydrated and do a little research.


----------



## Abe R Crombie (Mar 13, 2005)

I get them in my legs after a hard day on my feet usually when I am not drinking enough water and getting dehydrated,like one of the posters mentioned.
That will cause muscle cramps.
Abe


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Nimrod said:


> Got cramps in my calf muscles for a while. I drank lots of water and stretched the muscles out once a day. Stand about 3 feet from the wall, facing the wall. Keep your feet flat on the floor and lean against the wall. You will feel the muscles stretch.


Was told this by a pharmacist, it works. My k+ and mg are fine.


----------

